# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  بنات من وين اشتري بضاعه او بالاحرى كل تاجره تكتب من وين تحصل بضاعتها

## مبدعة الامارات

بنات من وين اشتري بضاعه او بالاحرى كل تاجره تكتب من وين تحصل بضاعتها 


يالله بناااااااات نبي تفاعل  :Sobhan: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## &هجير&

بالنسبه لي 
انا بروحي اشتغل فيها 


ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## إيمان العلي

بضاعتي من برع البلاد

----------


## um_faisal

شو نوعية البضاعه اللي تبينها؟؟؟؟

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*الغالية عن طلبج انه كل تاجرة تكتب من وين اتييب بضاعتها فما أعتقد في تاجرات بيذكروا مصدر رزقهم من وين ؟!*

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

ان شاءالله تاجرات الامارات وبناتها فيهن الخير وماراح يقصرن ويا خواتهن المحتاجات ويعله في ميزان كل وحده تساعد خواتها 

وشكر خاص للاخت المشرفه » ÷ ~ امـ حمد ~ ÷ ماقصرت وياي وفتحت الموضوع من يديد يزاها الله كل خير

----------


## عواشهـ

بضاعتي منوعه اختي من كل مكان تقريبا اجوف الاشياء النادره و المطلوبه و اوفرها و عن التوزيعات شغل ايدي طبعا

----------


## غموض

من برع البلاد  :Smile: 

وايد اماكن عندج سوق الجملة من المواقع اهم شي يكون يديد ومميز ^_^

ربي يوفقج الغالية

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> بضاعتي منوعه اختي من كل مكان تقريبا اجوف الاشياء النادره و المطلوبه و اوفرها و عن التوزيعات شغل ايدي طبعا


عواشه اذا ماعندج مانع تحددين لنا الاماكن وكيف طريقتج بتوفيرها يالغلا

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> من برع البلاد 
> 
> وايد اماكن عندج سوق الجملة من المواقع اهم شي يكون يديد ومميز ^_^
> 
> ربي يوفقج الغالية



تسلمين غناتي غموض اذا عندج هالمواقع ياليت تحطينها هنيه اذا ماعندج مانع يالغلا وربي يزيدج من حسناته

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> انا اشتري من حرمه هي روحها تسويه 
> وكنت اييب جينزات من موقع اجنبي الحينه وقفت بس برد اييب منهن


ياليت يالغلا تكتبين عن هالموقع واذا عندج مواقع غيره يزاج الله كل خير انا خاطري اييب جينززااات بالجمله بس مالقيت بالسوق للاسف 
الله يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين ان شاءالله

----------


## عواشهـ

اشتري من سوق الجمله من دبي
ساعات نايف ساعات التنين و كل مكان تقريبا اي مكان اسيرله افكر فالاشياء اول عقب اشتري.. و مالخاوير عند محل فبوظبي يسوي مخاوير..و الفساتين من عند مصمميين و المسكه هي وحده من محل لمسات و الخلخال من الهند..

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> اشتري من سوق الجمله من دبي
> ساعات نايف ساعات التنين و كل مكان تقريبا اي مكان اسيرله افكر فالاشياء اول عقب اشتري.. و مالخاوير عند محل فبوظبي يسوي مخاوير..و الفساتين من عند مصمميين و المسكه هي وحده من محل لمسات و الخلخال من الهند..


الله يرزقج اختي عواشه من حيث لا تحتسبين ان شاءالله قولي اميـــــن ماقصرتي يالغلا

----------


## قيثارة

أنا اطلبها من موقع في امريكا

والله يوفق الجميع ويرزقني ويرزقكم الرزق الحلال

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

الله يوفقج اختي قيثااااااااره

----------


## عواشهـ

امين با مبدعه وياج انشالله

----------


## مناكير فوشية

انا عباياتي من تصميم و شغل ايدي
الاكواب من اماكن معينة و مختلفة لول
الدهن عود من الهند 
و التصاميم من شغل ايدي ^.^

و تسلمين

----------


## جـورية العين

وانا من ارقى المحلات في الدوله وخصه في العين ونادر من دبي 

ومن فرنسا ومن الهند

----------


## نور القمر2000

للرفع

----------


## يحراويه

ارقام ابيع
من محلات اشتريهن جمله احيان
واحيان اشتري رقم بس
واحيان ارقام من اتصالات

البخور صنع حرمه من الاهل
وبث ^________^

----------


## حرمه يديده

من أحد الأسواق >> لو قلت ما بستفيد شي خخخخخخخخخخخخ هو في الحالتين ما بعت شي ..

----------


## ريحه المسك

انا اسوي كل شغلي بايدي الحمد لله

----------


## فخوره ب بلادي

موفقه حبيبتي والله يرزقج

----------


## Decaldo

وانا عندي خياط خاص

----------


## ميسي

عندج سوق الجمله كل شي تقريبا تحصلينه من هناك

انا كنت ابيع الصابونه السحريه وكركم الجسم كنت ايبه من البحرين 

والحين اسوي عطورات ولوشنات روحي ,,,الغراش ايبهمن من سوق الجمله والعطورات من محل اجمل .

انتي اول حددي فديتج نوع التجاره اللي تبينها وعقب بتعرفين من وين تقدرين توفرين بضاعتج وانا مستعده اساعدج 

والسموحه منج

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> انا عباياتي من تصميم و شغل ايدي
> الاكواب من اماكن معينة و مختلفة لول
> الدهن عود من الهند 
> و التصاميم من شغل ايدي ^.^
> 
> و تسلمين


الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> وانا من ارقى المحلات في الدوله وخصه في العين ونادر من دبي 
> 
> ومن فرنسا ومن الهند


الله يوفقج اختي مبصوطه

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> ارقام ابيع
> من محلات اشتريهن جمله احيان
> واحيان اشتري رقم بس
> واحيان ارقام من اتصالات
> 
> البخور صنع حرمه من الاهل
> وبث ^________^


الله يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> من أحد الأسواق >> لو قلت ما بستفيد شي خخخخخخخخخخخخ هو في الحالتين ما بعت شي ..


الله يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> انا اسوي كل شغلي بايدي الحمد لله


انا اشجع الشغل اليدوي وخصوصا للي عندهم وقت فراغ ومافي احلى من شغل اليدوي الله يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> وانا عندي خياط خاص


الله يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> عندج سوق الجمله كل شي تقريبا تحصلينه من هناك
> 
> انا كنت ابيع الصابونه السحريه وكركم الجسم كنت ايبه من البحرين 
> 
> والحين اسوي عطورات ولوشنات روحي ,,,الغراش ايبهمن من سوق الجمله والعطورات من محل اجمل .
> 
> انتي اول حددي فديتج نوع التجاره اللي تبينها وعقب بتعرفين من وين تقدرين توفرين بضاعتج وانا مستعده اساعدج 
> 
> والسموحه منج


الله يوفقج اختي ميسي ويرزقج اختي انتي وكل من يقرا من حيث لا تحتسبون

----------


## *أم شهد*

انا مش تاجره بالمنتدى ،،، بس جربت انا ورفيجتي في الدوام ،،، والبضاعه كنا انييبها من سوق الجمله بدبي ،،، مخاوير للبيت وشيل صلاه ،،، والحين الحمد لله وقفنا ما شي طلب اصلن بعناهن لاهالينا ،،، يعني منكم واليكم والسلام عليكم ،،، طلع لكل وحده ربح 50 درهم خخخخخ الحمد لله بس عالاقل جربنا وحسينا بالتاجرات وتعبهن ،،، الله يعين جميع تاجرات المنتدى

----------


## لمسات خليجية لخدمات الافراح

ما اعتقد حد بيقولج من وين بضاعته

وبتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> انا مش تاجره بالمنتدى ،،، بس جربت انا ورفيجتي في الدوام ،،، والبضاعه كنا انييبها من سوق الجمله بدبي ،،، مخاوير للبيت وشيل صلاه ،،، والحين الحمد لله وقفنا ما شي طلب اصلن بعناهن لاهالينا ،،، يعني منكم واليكم والسلام عليكم ،،، طلع لكل وحده ربح 50 درهم خخخخخ الحمد لله بس عالاقل جربنا وحسينا بالتاجرات وتعبهن ،،، الله يعين جميع تاجرات المنتدى


تجربه حلوه يالغلا وييكفي ان الواحد يجرب شي يديد في حياته

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> ما اعتقد حد بيقولج من وين بضاعته
> 
> وبتوفيق ان شاء الله


وايد قالولي يالغاليه سواء علخاص او علعام ماقصرن تاجرات الامارات الله يحفظهن يحبن الخير لغيرهن الله يعطيهم الف عافيه ومشكوره اختي لمسات على ردج  :Ast Green:

----------


## It`s Me

انا اسمع وايد بنات يشترون بضاعتهم مواقع

وفي بنات تسافر وتشتري من برى 

الله يوفقج ياربي

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## ام حمود وعبود

غريب الموضوع 

التاجرة الصح هي اللي ما بتقول عن اسرار تجارتها 

التجارة شطاره واسرار ^^

----------


## Noor-Dubai

انا وحده مبتدأه وخاطري اتعلم منكم

----------


## شوكليت توي

كنت ايبهن من برع البلاد

بس الحين تفصيل داخل البلاد

والله يوفقج ويوفقنا أجمعين

----------


## فراولة راك

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## كرومه

من دبي وبوظبي وتايلاند والسعوديه

----------


## مهايا التوته

غناتي شو نوع البضاعة إلا تبينها

----------


## بدوية سبشل

> ما اعتقد حد بيقولج من وين بضاعته
> 
> وبتوفيق ان شاء الله


قال – صلى الله عليه وسلم – (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت)

----------


## q_jl_j_c

موضوع رائع 

وهذا دليل على التماسك وحب الغير 

حب لنفسك ماتحبه لغيرك

بالنسبه لي انا سعوديه واجيب بضاعتي من عندنا بالسعوديه بس اماكن مختلفه انا اجمعها وابيعها بسعر معقول 

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بطة بيضاء

> *الغالية عن طلبج انه كل تاجرة تكتب من وين اتييب بضاعتها فما أعتقد في تاجرات بيذكروا مصدر رزقهم من وين ؟!*


صدقها

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> انا اسمع وايد بنات يشترون بضاعتهم مواقع
> 
> وفي بنات تسافر وتشتري من برى 
> 
> الله يوفقج ياربي


فعلا يالغلا من خلال كلام البنات عرفت ان اكثرهم اييبون البضاعه من برا الظاهر يبيلي سفره للصين ويوفقج عيونني

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> بالتوفيق عزيزتي



وياج ياقلبي

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> غريب الموضوع 
> 
> التاجرة الصح هي اللي ما بتقول عن اسرار تجارتها 
> 
> التجارة شطاره واسرار ^^


ماغريب الا الشيطان وايد قالولي يالغاليه سواء علخاص او علعام ماقصرن تاجرات الامارات الله يحفظهن يحبن الخير لغيرهن الله يعطيهم الف عافيه ومشكوره اختي

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> انا وحده مبتدأه وخاطري اتعلم منكم


نفس الحاله يالغلا

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> كنت ايبهن من برع البلاد
> 
> بس الحين تفصيل داخل البلاد
> 
> والله يوفقج ويوفقنا أجمعين


الله يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> الله يوفق الجميع


امين يارب

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> انا شخصيا من المغرب


موفقه اختي

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> من دبي وبوظبي وتايلاند والسعوديه


موفقه اختي

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> قال – صلى الله عليه وسلم – (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت)


ههههههه اختي بدوية حياج الله يالغلا وصدق رسولنا الكريم

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> موضوع رائع 
> 
> وهذا دليل على التماسك وحب الغير 
> 
> حب لنفسك ماتحبه لغيرك
> 
> بالنسبه لي انا سعوديه واجيب بضاعتي من عندنا بالسعوديه بس اماكن مختلفه انا اجمعها وابيعها بسعر معقول 
> 
> والله يوفق الجميع


الله يوفقج يالغلا انا احيانا امر السعوديه ياليت تقولين لي من وين اقدر اوفر لنفسي بضاعه وفعلا تاجرات الاماارات فيهن الخير ماقصرن على وقفتهم وياي وربي يوفق اللي يحب الخير لغيره ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب لانه ساعد وعاون اخوه المسلم وفئه قليله اللي ماتحب تقول الكل موفقين

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> صدقها


لا لا لا لا 
وايد قالولي سواء علخاص او علعام ماقصرن تاجرات الامارات الله يحفظهن يحبن الخير لغيرهن الله يعطيهم الف عافيه

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الغالية اذا عندج راس مال روحي تايلند عند اسواق الجمله عندهم اشياء حلوة 
او رحي الهند ويبي جلابيات اجمل وجلابيات هريس شربت مع شيلهن عليهن وايد اقبال في الصيف ورمضان وقطع وشيل وعود ودهن عود 
او روحي سوق الجمله في دبي بتحصلين اشياء ممكن تفيدج 
روحي الاسواق وشوفي بعين بعد احسن

----------


## شهد الحياة

بضاعتى بصنعها فى مشغلى ومع جروبى للمشغولات اليدويه

----------


## @أم فزاع@

موضوعج حلوو ويزاهن الله خيير البنات ماقصرن 

وتجارتي اكل وحلويات وطبعا اشتري كل شي من الجمعيه

----------


## "شموخ"

شغل يدي والاغراض اشتريها من الدوله وبرع الدوله مصانع توفرها تسيرين وتتعاقدين وياهم وخلاف اهم يبونها وبين فتره وفتره سيري شيكي او عندج احد يشيكلج اهم شي يكون عندج رخصه مبدعه او تجاريه عسب الجمارك عن الطريق البحر او الجوء لانج بتطلبين كميات وادرسي شو تبغين عسب تجارتج ابتدي بشي معين وخلاف زيدي اما انج بتسيرين وبتاخذين 

فرضا نقول بخور بتشرينه وخلاف عطور وخلاف ملابس بتثقل ميزانيتج ومابتعرفين تصرفين بضاعتج ابتدي شوي شوي واقنعي بالقليل ياتيج الكثير وربي يوفقكم

----------


## حمدة 9

على حسب نوع البضاعة

----------


## ام مشعل2010

ما حدتي البضا عه اللي تبينه اسواق دبي ملايا نه من البضائع

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> الغالية اذا عندج راس مال روحي تايلند عند اسواق الجمله عندهم اشياء حلوة 
> او رحي الهند ويبي جلابيات اجمل وجلابيات هريس شربت مع شيلهن عليهن وايد اقبال في الصيف ورمضان وقطع وشيل وعود ودهن عود 
> او روحي سوق الجمله في دبي بتحصلين اشياء ممكن تفيدج 
> روحي الاسواق وشوفي بعين بعد احسن


فعلا يالغلا وايد انصحوني بتايلند بس اخاف اسير هناك وماعرف وين اتوجه الله يحفظج مشكوره على ردج

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> بضاعتى بصنعها فى مشغلى ومع جروبى للمشغولات اليدويه


يزاج الله الف خير يالغلا موفقه

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> موضوعج حلوو ويزاهن الله خيير البنات ماقصرن 
> 
> وتجارتي اكل وحلويات وطبعا اشتري كل شي من الجمعيه


ماشاءالله عليج يا ام فزاااااع مبدعه عسا ربي يوفقج

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> شغل يدي والاغراض اشتريها من الدوله وبرع الدوله مصانع توفرها تسيرين وتتعاقدين وياهم وخلاف اهم يبونها وبين فتره وفتره سيري شيكي او عندج احد يشيكلج اهم شي يكون عندج رخصه مبدعه او تجاريه عسب الجمارك عن الطريق البحر او الجوء لانج بتطلبين كميات وادرسي شو تبغين عسب تجارتج ابتدي بشي معين وخلاف زيدي اما انج بتسيرين وبتاخذين 
> 
> فرضا نقول بخور بتشرينه وخلاف عطور وخلاف ملابس بتثقل ميزانيتج ومابتعرفين تصرفين بضاعتج ابتدي شوي شوي واقنعي بالقليل ياتيج الكثير وربي يوفقكم


الله يوفقج اختي شموخ ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين ان شاءالله يكفيني نصيحتي عسا ربي يرزقج من خيره وفضله انتي وكل خواتي اللي ساعدوني بنصايحهم عسا ربي يزيد رزقكم اضعاف مضاعفه

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> على حسب نوع البضاعة


والله مافي شي محدد فبالي

----------


## mis-crochet

تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع...

انا صح مب تاجره فالمنتدى بعدني...

لكـــن تجارتي ابيعها على الاهل والمعارف ..

وبروحـــي اشتغل فيهـــا....وفي اشياء اشتريها 

من المواقع...

ربي يعطيج العافية...

----------


## حمدة 9

شو نوعية البضاعة

----------


## أم دانووه

يعتمد على نوع البضااعة 

انا عندي بضااعة من المغرب كلها و هب متوفرة هنيه 

و اشيااء طبعا من برا الدولة لكن متى ما تسمح الفرصة اييب فقط 

و أشياااء من داخل الدولة لكن تكون من الشركة الام ...ولازم تاخذين منهم بالجملة عسب تقدرين تتاجرين فيها 

ربي يوفق الجميع ياااااااارب 

عموما التجارة يبغيلها جهد ..و توكل على الله ..و الاهم من هذا الواحد يتبع الحلال و الحرام في شغله 

وها بيكون سر نجااحه فالدنيا قبل الآخرة بعد

----------


## math

بالتوفيييييييييق الغالية  :Smile: 

على فكرة ها السؤال يكووون في بااال كثير من الخوات ... بس قليل اللي ممكن يصرح فيه ... ويتجرأ ويسأل .. من وين توفرون بضايعكم ^_^...

لكن الأغلب قال ولو بشي من التعميم ( وهذا طبيعي )... أسواق الجملة في دبي - التنين في دبي - أسواق متفرقة ومنوعة أي بضاعة تلفت انتباهم وتعجبهم - أو ابداعاتهم الخاصة - أو من خلال سفراتهم سواء السياحية .. أو تكون سفرات سريعة تجارية خاصة فقط لجلب البضاعة ... أو عن طريق الطلب من المواقع ( وهذا اللي أتمنى أتعلمه بس للأسف اللغة تحكم مع اني جربت ترجمة المواقع ) 
وهذي بعض الروابط للاخت المبدعة *طموحة بوظبي*  ممكن تناسب حد ويستفيد منها :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=669567

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=616282

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=570849

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=457837

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=551723

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=580645

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=520348

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=455726

وعني شخصيا ... غالبا ما اتواصل ويا بعض التاجرات اللي عندهم بضايع متميزة وحلوة .. واشوف اذا في مجال اني اكون مندوبة لهم سواء اللي داخل الدولة او خارج الدولة ( خاصة من السعودية ).. والبضايع اعرضها في المنتدى وخارج المنتدى ..

واحيانا اطرش الاهل ييبون لي بضاعة معينة وهم رادين من سفرتهم .. 

وبعد عرضت شيل رسم يد لوحدة من الخوات .. وما شاء الله الطلب واايد .. بس للاسف هي مش متفرغة .. وماخذة الشغلة مجرد هواية .. وما تسوي الشيل بشكل منتظم .. فما قدرت البي الطلبيات  :Frown:  لانه مو بايدي .. 

وحاليا .. جاري البحث وبقوة عن بضاعة من المصنع مباشرة او مشروع انتاجي لبضاعة مميزة ولو بسيطة .. بس للحين ما استقريت على فكرة معينة .. ( خاطري اسوي تجمع انتاجي ابداعي اماراتي بحت )

وبالتوفييييييييييييق الغالية  :Smile:

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع...
> 
> انا صح مب تاجره فالمنتدى بعدني...
> 
> لكـــن تجارتي ابيعها على الاهل والمعارف ..
> 
> وبروحـــي اشتغل فيهـــا....وفي اشياء اشتريها 
> 
> من المواقع...
> ...



يعافيج يا قلبي موفقه وانصحج بالمنتدى عشان تتوسع تجارتج ربي يرزقج من حلاله الخير الوفير

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> يعتمد على نوع البضااعة 
> 
> انا عندي بضااعة من المغرب كلها و هب متوفرة هنيه 
> 
> و اشيااء طبعا من برا الدولة لكن متى ما تسمح الفرصة اييب فقط 
> 
> و أشياااء من داخل الدولة لكن تكون من الشركة الام ...ولازم تاخذين منهم بالجملة عسب تقدرين تتاجرين فيها 
> 
> ربي يوفق الجميع ياااااااارب 
> ...


اكيد يالغلا غير المال الحلال مانبى عسا ربي يوفقنا فامورنا كلها يارب

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

> بالتوفيييييييييق الغالية 
> 
> على فكرة ها السؤال يكووون في بااال كثير من الخوات ... بس قليل اللي ممكن يصرح فيه ... ويتجرأ ويسأل .. من وين توفرون بضايعكم ^_^...
> 
> لكن الأغلب قال ولو بشي من التعميم ( وهذا طبيعي )... أسواق الجملة في دبي - التنين في دبي - أسواق متفرقة ومنوعة أي بضاعة تلفت انتباهم وتعجبهم - أو ابداعاتهم الخاصة - أو من خلال سفراتهم سواء السياحية .. أو تكون سفرات سريعة تجارية خاصة فقط لجلب البضاعة ... أو عن طريق الطلب من المواقع ( وهذا اللي أتمنى أتعلمه بس للأسف اللغة تحكم مع اني جربت ترجمة المواقع ) 
> وهذي بعض الروابط للاخت المبدعة *طموحة بوظبي*  ممكن تناسب حد ويستفيد منها :
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=669567
> 
> ...



الله يوفقج يالغلا ويرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين ان شااءالله تستاهلين كل خير

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

> بالتوفيييييييييق الغالية 
> 
> على فكرة ها السؤال يكووون في بااال كثير من الخوات ... بس قليل اللي ممكن يصرح فيه ... ويتجرأ ويسأل .. من وين توفرون بضايعكم ^_^...
> 
> لكن الأغلب قال ولو بشي من التعميم ( وهذا طبيعي )... أسواق الجملة في دبي - التنين في دبي - أسواق متفرقة ومنوعة أي بضاعة تلفت انتباهم وتعجبهم - أو ابداعاتهم الخاصة - أو من خلال سفراتهم سواء السياحية .. أو تكون سفرات سريعة تجارية خاصة فقط لجلب البضاعة ... أو عن طريق الطلب من المواقع ( وهذا اللي أتمنى أتعلمه بس للأسف اللغة تحكم مع اني جربت ترجمة المواقع ) 
> وهذي بعض الروابط للاخت المبدعة *طموحة بوظبي*  ممكن تناسب حد ويستفيد منها :
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=669567
> 
> ...


بصراااااااحة ما شاء الله عليييج ما قصرتي 
الله يجزيج خيييير إن شالله 

أنا مب تاجرة بس عيبني الموضوع وحبيت أرفعه  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الوالد

انا احب إني أكون تاجرة صغيرة بالملابس والبجامات فياريت إل تعرف اماكن يبيعون فيها ملابس نوم وبيجامات اتخبرن
وشكرا لصاحبة الموضوع

----------


## مبدعة الامارات

الاخت ماث وباقي الخوات ماقصرن اسئل الله العلي القدير انه يرزقهم اضعافا مضاعفه ويفتح لهم ابواب الرزق والخير والحسنات من حيث لا يعلمون ياااااااارب ونا توني مخلصه صلاتي اسالك ان تجيب دعائي وباقي التاجررات اللي مافادونا وبامكانهم يفيدونا ماغير اقول الله يسامحكم وكل التوفيق للكل

----------


## ..الـزيـن..

مــــــرحبا الغــلا 

فيه بضهن يشتغــل ع بضاعته مثل الشباصات والبخور والعبي والجلابيات 

وفيه من ايبهم من الخارج نوع واشياء راقيه ونادره 

وفيه للي من سوق الجمله 

وفيه للي يرتبط بشركه ويوزع عبر النت 

بس انتي فكري في للي اتحبينه وتهتمين فيه اكثر

----------


## مون لايت

انا احب إني أكون تاجرة بس احس الموضوع وايد صعب ومعقد ................

----------


## malakmaroc

*يارب ..
إجعلني أعيش حلمي واقعاً ..

يارب .. وإني لأثق بك ..
فرسم في قلبي انواع الفرحة والسعادة ..
وأمطرني بحبك وقربك ..

و إرزقني حسن التوكل عليك ..

أفوض أمري إليك ..
سبحانك لا ملجأ منك إلا إليك ..


اللهُمْ آمِينْ*

----------


## جـورية العين

يغلق لاكتفاء الموضوع من الردود

----------

